# How I Post A Photo From My Computer or Other Website



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2019)

This is the way I usually post a picture in a thread.  To post a personal photo that you have saved on your computer, you can just click the Picture Icon at the top of the message window.  Then click on the Blue Arrow, then Or Click Here, browse your computer file to locate picture, then click Open.  If you like, you can also get the same result by using the icon below the post that looks like a paperclip and says Attach Files.

To copy a photo from another website, just right click the picture and copy Image Location.  Click the Picture Icon, but this time click on the little chain link image, paste your Image Location, then click insert.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 17, 2019)

I copy the photo to the desktop. Much easier to locate to attach.
Also easier to edit the photo and resize it first.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> This is the way I usually post a picture in a thread.  To post a personal photo that you have saved on your computer, you can just click the Picture Icon at the top of the message window.  Then click on the Blue Arrow, then Or Click Here, browse your computer file to locate picture, then click Open.  If you like, you can also get the same result by using the icon below the post that looks like a paperclip and says Attach Files.
> 
> To copy a photo from another website, just right click the picture and copy Image Location.  Click the Picture Icon, but this time click on the little chain link image, paste your Image Location, then click insert.
> 
> ...


Thats my method also..


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 20, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> This is the way I usually post a picture in a thread.  To post a personal photo that you have saved on your computer, you can just click the Picture Icon at the top of the message window.  Then click on the Blue Arrow, then Or Click Here, browse your computer file to locate picture, then click Open.  If you like, you can also get the same result by using the icon below the post that looks like a paperclip and says Attach Files.
> 
> To copy a photo from another website, just right click the picture and copy Image Location.  Click the Picture Icon, but this time click on the little chain link image, paste your Image Location, then click insert.
> 
> ...


I think this (using the picture icon) is the easiest way to do it and fast too!


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 5, 2019)

Pleased Ive found this Thread as I will try to upload one from my Gallery on my phone.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 5, 2019)

I have just posted a picture I took on my Android phone in the Good Morning Thread and simples


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 8, 2020)

Is there a Thread I can test attaching pics from my phone to here?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 8, 2020)

Me with my youngest Son in the early 70'sWhere have the years gone☺


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 8, 2020)

Thank you Ruthanne. My Son on my lap is 50 this year. He was a big babby weighed in at 10.4oz and a long babby. He is 6ft4 and trim as he has successfully done the Brighton (England) Marathon three times.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> Me with my youngest Son in the early 70'sWhere have the years gone☺


 lol, sorry to make you feel old, but do you realise your son qualifies to be officially   old enough to be posting on here


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 9, 2020)

That's a thought   He doesnt do social media apart from FB and he has cut that out more or less. He is so loving a Son as is his Brother who is 51


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 14, 2020)

I like to post pictures. Now this is my problem. I can and have posted my first picture using a hosting site, but I prefer to post from my computer.  I have followed the directions given by SeaBreeze but it will not open the options when I click on the blue arrow.  Any ideas why?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 14, 2020)

Cee Gee said:


> I like to post pictures. Now this is my problem. I can and have posted my first picture using a hosting site, but I prefer to post from my computer.  I have followed the directions given by SeaBreeze but it will not open the options when I click on the blue arrow.  Any ideas why?


Click on the insert image box in the reply area..


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks Ken N Tx for the prompt reply. When I put my curser over insert image it changes  to a hand, I then click on insert image and the blue line with the arrow appears but the small hand changes back to a pointer and will not open the drop box  with the drop image  or click here option. It just remains a blue line with the arrow.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 14, 2020)

Cee Gee said:


> but I prefer to post from my computer.


Besides what Ken suggested, you can also use "Attach files"below the input box.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 14, 2020)

Cee Gee said:


> Thanks Ken N Tx for the prompt reply. When I put my curser over insert image it changes  to a hand, I then click on insert image and the blue line with the arrow appears but the small hand changes back to a pointer and will not open the drop box  with the drop image  or click here option. It just remains a blue line with the arrow.


I see you only have 5 posts, that might be the problem..Try again after about 10 posts, its like that to stop spammers from posting..


----------



## Matrix (Apr 14, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I see you only have 5 posts, that might be the problem..Try again after about 10 posts, its like that to stop spammers from posting..


You are right, I forgot that. We had very bad image spam. Now a new member needs to make a few posts and wait 24 hours to be able to upload pictures.


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks for your help folks.


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 15, 2020)

I have now uploaded a couple of pictures direct from my computer. Can anyone tell me the max file size for this method please.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 15, 2020)

You can upload very big pictures (file size up to 8MB, basically no file size limit), the forum will resize it if it's bigger than 800x800.


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you Matrix


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2020)

Glad I read this thread. Now I just need to get the hang of taking decent pictures.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Glad I read this thread. Now I just need to get the hang of taking decent pictures.


 remember also Rosemarie, that for some games for example, on here.. you can just use a photo from google images..or a similar photo website..so it needn't be your own photo


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> remember also Rosemarie, that for some games for example, on here.. you can just use a photo from google images..or a similar photo website..so it needn't be your own photo


Thanks for telling me....I thought there was the issue of copyright


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Thanks for telling me....I thought there was the issue of copyright


 no, only if they say so, or they're watermarked etc... ... otherwise they're free to use...


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 21, 2021)

I'd like to create a photo album but when I go through the different steps and then click on Add media I get an "Ooops you don't have permission to view this page or perform this action" message. How do I get to the stage where I can create a photo album?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

Click on 'Media' at the top... then photos.. then create album


----------

